# Western 7.6 Midweight Chicago



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

About 10 years old, only used to plow our shop in Downers Grove. Complete wiring harness, controllers (2), and mount for alumiduty F150. 1800 or best.

I don't know a whole lot of details about it, the last truck it was on was a 2018. 

And no I don't have pics yet


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Interested, but need to see some pictures.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> About 10 years old, only used to plow our shop in Downers Grove. Complete wiring harness, controllers (2), and mount for alumiduty F150. 1800 or best.
> 
> I don't know a whole lot of details about it, the last truck it was on was a 2018.
> 
> And no I don't have pics yet


Wow, excellent price, especially with 2 controllers and complete.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll have pictures by Monday, we just got him a new 2020 F-150, going to put a new V plow on it..... Just wanted gone.

The cutting edge is 60-70%, it's kept in doors all year round.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll have pictures by Monday, we just got him a new 2020 F-150, going to put a new V plow on it..... Just wanted gone.
> 
> The cutting edge is 60-70%, it's kept in doors all year round.


Have YOU ever plowed with it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Negative ghost Rider, That's why I say is in good shape. 

Our fleet manager knows how I drive, I get so many speed alerts, He's just shut it off on our vehicles


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll have pictures by Monday, we just got him a new 2020 F-150, going to put a new V plow on it..... Just wanted gone.


Unless those pictures show it wrapped around a tree, I can't see how it couldn't be worth your full asking price. Hell, the truckside pieces alone are worth most of that. Good luck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I know, right.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

No splinters, original cutting edge.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Pat is as honest as the day is long. Buy with confidence.

Oh, and the fact that he has NOT plowed with it makes it worth every penny. Lol


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Still have this? Will the mounts work on a 2006 f150?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Barclay said:


> Still have this? Will the mounts work on a 2006 f150?


Any of the aluminum cab trucks will be a different frame than your 06 but its a crazy good price even if you have to buy a mount at retail. The value of the extra parts alone would more than cover it


----------



## Barclay (Nov 12, 2020)

Any idea what mount I need?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sold, replaced with a V

Sold it for 1500 to a PS member.

Why so cheap, just wanted it gone.

Happy holidays all!!!


----------

